
Frantz Fanon and the CIA Man - firstbase
https://academic.oup.com/ahr/article/124/3/983/5509740?guestAccessKey=482804d3-9218-4a7e-962e-155f7c542ecc
======
cf498
One of those "Wait what?" headlines. Didnt know about how he died. Thanks for
sharing

------
mlevental
interesting. didn't expect many people on HN to be familiar with Fanon

~~~
telesilla
I've spent enough time travelling to come face to face with post-colonial
concerns - Fanon is critical reading to understand that transition. Really
enjoyed this article.

------
B1FF_PSUVM
Found a tidbit about the work in Tunis as a doctor, from the French "assistant
to Frantz Fanon from 1958 to 1961": [https://www.versobooks.com/blogs/3491-in-
the-shadow-of-frant...](https://www.versobooks.com/blogs/3491-in-the-shadow-
of-frantz-fanon)

------
mounram
Very interesting. Thanks for sharing.

